# Moore lake in otter tail county?



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Does anybody know anything about this 'lake'? MN DNR has very limited info and I am looking at some property on this lake. Any help out there?


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I would recomend calling the local bait shop in the nearest town ask for the owner or the manager tell them your delema and ask them what they know, I am sure that you will get some great information and probably a good fishing report as well since I am sure that is why you are looking at buying it. Most folks in small town MN will show you what "MN NICE" is, most will probably trip over themselves handing out information on their area and how great it is and so forth, I know that the MN DNR site some of the lakes they have listed do not have any info on them at all.

Good luck with the lake I hope you enjoy MN as much as we do.

Later J.D.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I do enjoy Minnesota greatly. I am from a little town south of the cities. I lived there from birth 'till I joined the Army. That is why I picked Fargo to get stationed at. Close enough to home to visit but not for someone to just 'drop in', know what I mean?

I am two years from retirement and the wife and I are looking at buying lake property now out side of the general populated areas. Just starting the looking process the last month or so.

We plan on doing some recon this weekend and yes, bait shops and local coffee houses are my plan. Some of the best pie I have had in my life came from 'broken/chipped plate' eateries!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Send Bert a pm........................


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

? Bert? And why?


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Bert's on Dead lake witch is in the Ottertail area, he may have some info on this lake.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Where is this lake, I live in Fergus and maybe can find out some info?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bert, you know I am a minny farm boy at heart, right? So I know that you'll show me the hot spots for those slab Crappies you get every year!oke:

JUST KIDDING!

Supposedly this is by Star lake.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

deacon,

Do you know of any reasonably (LMAO ROFL) price lake lots/ Not lake view, but on the lake, lake lots that don't have any homes on them yet?

i would appreciate any info that anyone has. You can either PM me or give me a call all 701.388.2844 Or if you know of a good realtor.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

There isn't enough room in Ottertail County for both of us...go find somewhere else to squat. :sniper:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

MSG Rude in all seriousness there were some lots for sale on Sewell Lake East of Dalton. Sewell can be an excellent Walleye Lake when it gets hot, and the lake is just now getting developed. If you go to Dalton you can get directions from the guy in the Mobile Station there. Last time I checked which was last spring they were just starting to divide it up into lots. Good Luck. By the way what is your PMS and what have you done for ME lately farm boy. See ya in November.


----------

